# Frage wegen Impressum



## Tanis (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage. Meine Seite http://www.tanis-berlin.de hat unten immer ein kleines Impressum mit dem Copyright 2001-2004. Die Seite besteht aus vielen Tabellen, die in HTML Seiten stehen, nun würde ich gern wissen, wie ich es umsetzen kann, dass ich in einem Dokument das Copyright reinschreibe und dann mittels XML oder so das in allen HTML Seiten verlinken kann und somit das Copyright dynamisch verändere. Bei mehr als 50 HTML Seiten ist es mittlerweile etwas mühsehlig, da in jeder Seite einzeln die 2005 einzufügen.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

mfg
sebastian


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. Januar 2005)

XML? Ähm... du meinst wahrscheinlich PHP, ASP oder sowas. XML ist was ganz anderes.

Allerdings musst du ja sowieso in allen Seiten den Code dann entsprechend ändern, das würde also auch keinen Unterschied mehr machen vom Arbeitsaufwand her. Der PHP-Code sähe so aus:
	
	
	



```
<?php echo date('Y', time()); ?>
```


----------



## Tanis (24. Januar 2005)

Ich will nicht das Datum der letzten Aktualisierung, ich will eine Datei oder einen Text, den ich gesondert abspeicher, in alle HTML Dokumente unten einfügen, und das automatische. Damit ich nur noch eine Datei änder und diese Änderung auf allen Seite sichtbar wird.

mfg
sebastian


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2005)

Das, was SilentWarrior gepostet hat, ist nicht das Datum der letzten Aktualisierung, sondern das aktuelle Jahr.... damit müsstest du überhaupt nix mehr machen.

Wozu der Copyright-Hinweis überhaupt sein soll, frag ich mich allerdings.... im deutschen Recht gibt es sowas nicht. Dort unterliegt dein gesamtes geistiges Werk automatisch dem Urheberrecht... auch ohne Hinweis.


----------



## Tanis (24. Januar 2005)

Ich möchte aber gerne dort stehen haben. 2001-2005 wobei die zweite Jahresangabe ja von Jahr zu Jahr verändert werden soll und das auf meiner ganzen Seite.

mfg
sebastian


----------



## Budman (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn Du PHP hast, gehts doch mit obigem wunderbar. Jedesmal wenn eine der Seite aufgerufen wird, dann zieht er sich das zum Zeitpunkt des Aufrufs gültige Jahr. Nie wieder ändern also.

Gruss

PS: Ohne PHP siehts allerdings duster aus....


----------



## Tanis (24. Januar 2005)

Ok, ich versuchs mal damit. Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

mfg
sebastian


----------



## saschaf (24. Januar 2005)

Keine schöne Lösung aber dafür eine Einfache:

Mach das Copyright als Bild und setz den entsprechenden Link auf jeder Seite. Dann musst du nur noch das eine Bild ändern.

Wie gesagt keine schöne Lösung aber dafür ohne php.


----------



## Tanis (24. Januar 2005)

Stimmt. *gg* Das ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin. Vielen Dank 

mfg
sebastian


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (24. Januar 2005)

```
<? include ("copyright.inc.php"); ?>
```

... und den Code von SilentWarrior in die copyright.inc.php.
Das wäre zukunftssicher


----------

